# Off-Topic Discussion > Entertainment > Forum RP Games > RP Games Archive >  >  The Wendigo Crisis- Chronicles

## Techno

_Chapter 1: Just Another Day_

*Date:* January 1st, 2008
*Time:* 12:51 PM (EST)
*Location:* King Plaza Shopping Center, Brooklyn, NY
*Weather Outside:* 46.9 &#176;F, No Precipitation, and Mostly Cloudy


*Tlyer Mains- 1st Floor, Inside of “Subway”*

*“I hate New Years.”*

The single, middle-aged security guard sat at the square table in the fast-food restaurant on a rickety wooden chair. The slightly overweight man with a black uniform and cap paid dreadful attention to the clock on the wall, watching the thin hand tick its way around the circle that everyone’s lives revolved around. Taking a bite out of the pastrami sandwich, the disgruntled man began muttering to himself in discontent. Tyler was soon going to enter his shift for the day, dreading the inevitability of it being filled with stopping hair-brained adolescents from pulling pranks and acting recklessly.

Every year Mains had worked during the holidays he had encountered some sort of “situation” on this day, and despite what his horoscope said for the New Year, nothing was going stop history from repeating itself. With the clock ticking closer towards 1 o’clock, his time for a comfortable afternoon was slowly dying. Maybe his hope for a better future was dying as well. A man dressed in a distinct black uniform and cap approached Tyler. His co-worker Alex, a tall and healthy young man of 25 years, took a seat across from Tyler and sat there with a look of comisery on his face, Tyler was no stranger to that expression; he had seen it from many people, even complete strangers. This 35-year-old man of average height, with dark brown hair and light eyes, was a walking…I mean sitting clich&#233; of his occupation. Security was a terrible job to have, especially around public areas like THE Kings Plaza Mall.

Taking another bite out of his well-dressed lunch, Tyler glanced at the television screen in the restaurant. On it was a strange young man, somewhere around 20, who was about to perform a so-called paranormal feat. The young man was standing before a thick barrier of translucent tarp, and there were several figures behind it, all appearing motionless. A panel of judges, including the well-renowned James Randi, was sitting to the side of the young man, watching him as he was allegedly going to detect the auras of the individuals behind the tarp. Alongside the real people behind the barrier were several mannequins, all appearing like-life to the young man and the audience.

*“What do you think of this kid?”* Tyler asked his co-worker after finishing a bite.

*“I’m pretty skeptical,”* Alex replied. *“I mean, how’s he going to see what doesn’t exist?”*

*“Yeah, I guess you’re right.”* Tyler stood up out of his seat. *“Well, I got to go to work.”*

*“Good luck, man.”* The young man replied as he fixated his eyes on the television screen.

Finished with his meal and ready to start the day’s work, Tyler tossed the wrapper away and walked out of the Subway. As if luck just turned against him, the security guard’s radio went off. A female voice came on, speaking in security lingo.

*“A group of minors upstairs are acting recklessly in some of the department stores, over.”*

*“I’ll be right up, over.”*

Looking to his right, Tyler walked over to the elevator and stepped inside, waiting for any other people to get in.


*Corey Mikel- Inside of “Zeller Tuxedos”*

*“What do you mean they didn't buy it?”* The black-haired businessman stood at the front of the counter, shouting into his cell phone. *“If you don’t get that deal by Thursday, I’m going to give that promotion of yours over to Dean.”*

After a moment of listening to the garbled noise on the other end, Corey’s blue eyes widened.

*“What the hell did you just say?”* The 27-year-old man was shocked at what his subordinate had just said to him. *“You know what? You can shove your job up your ass,!”*

Angrily pressing the “End” button on this cell phone, Corey placed his hands on the counter with a slightly bang, causing the cashier to be startled.

*“Business trouble, Mr. Mikel?”* The elderly man behind the register asked the infuriated businessman.

*“I apologize, Fredrick.”* Corey replied to the man. *“I just have had a lot of stress lately. Now, what can you tell me about my suits?”*

*“Your tuxedos will be ready in a matter of hours, sir.”* Fredrick answered with a voice of courtesy and serenity. *“Don’t fret about little matter such as these, Mr. Mikel. They are nothing compared to the greater troubles in life.”*

*“I’ll keep that in mind when I fire that bitch this afternoon.”* Corey replied with a sense of artificial humility and respect.

Grabbing his brown suitcase, Corey walked out of the tuxedo store and towards the elevator directly in front of the entrance. Placing the broken cell phone into his pocket, Corey decided to go on the upper level to get him a brand new cell phone.


*Joni & Susanne Miller & Charlie Simmers- 1st Floor, Entrance of “Sears” Department Store*

*“So, where to next?”* Charlie asked, holding a couple gift bags.

*“Upstairs!”* The little girl replied.

*“Why upstairs?”* Joni asked her little cousin in a sweet yet suspicious voice.

*“Well, there is a Limited Too store up there.”* Charlie replied, egging Susanne on.

*“Yay! Let’s go there!”* Susanne shouted in elation, jumping up and down.

*“Great Charlie, you got her all fired up.”* Joni mumbled quietly.

*“She’s only 11, Joni.”* Charlie countered with a tone of consideration. *“Let her live as a princess while she still has time. Besides, she’s going back home to Memphis tomorrow. A little more quality time with her cousin won’t hurt her.”*

*“Ah, why not?”* Joni submitted to her friend’s persuasion. *“Want to take the elevator, Suzy?”*

Without even verbally responding, the little girl dashed for the elevator, signaling an obvious answer. Trying to grab her cousin with busy hands but missing, Joni sighed as she and Charlie ran after the energetic little girl. 


*Brett Newman & Rick Lamar- 1st Floor, Inside of “GameStop”*

*“Dude, check this out.”* Rick held up the thick game guide to catch Brett’s. *“Maybe we should get this guide for Assassin’s Creed.”*

*“Nah, guides are for wussies,”* Without even looking, away from the screen of the PS3, Brett was busy slicing away at soldiers in a Heavenly Sword demo. *“Nariko is so awesome.”*

*“Hey, Brett, check this out.”* Rick called his friend over in a tone that could only mean one thing. *“Two hot chicks being how they should be: right in front of us and turned around so we can see what they got.”*

Before Rick even finished his sentence, Brett was standing next to him staring at the goods of two young girls. One was a blonde with brown eyes and dressed in a punk-rocker style, while the other was a brunette with light brown eyes and dressed in more of a conservative style. Both were hot, alluring girls that were probably the same age as Brett and Rick.

*“High school?”* Brett inquired.

*“Maybe.”* Rick replied in agreement. *“Hey, they look like they’re going in the elevator.”*

*“Sweet, let’s get over there, dude.”* Brett instantly began walking out of GameStop and towards the elevator.

Rick and Brett both darted for the elevator, both of them entering right before the two girls but after a man in a very nice-looking business suit.


*Numerous People- 1.5th Floor, The Elevator*

*“Wow, there’s a lot of people in this mall today.”* Susanne said innocently as she grabbed hold of Charlie and Joni’s hands. *“I’ll make sure you two don’t get lost.”*

As everyone but Corey laughed at the little joke, Brett and Rick were feeling a bit uneasy at the idea of going for two girls with a little kid. After a quickly glance, they saw that the little girl looked a lot like the brunette.

*“Crap.”* Brett muttered under his breath. *"They're related."*

*“Just act cool, man.”* Rick replied. *“You win some, you lose some.”*

At those words, the lights of the elevator quickly flashed and shut off. The elevator came to a halt, keeping the group suspended between the two floors of the mall. As sighs and groans of disappointment came and went, Tyler jingled with the keys on his belt.

*“Excuse me, coming through.”* Tyler politely nudged the group apart, trying to find his way to the operable compartment in the elevator.

Opening it, the security guard gazed in bewilderment at the sight before him: the wires that powered the elevator were ripped, as if someone had cut them with something very sharp. Talking into his radio, Tyler began to speak with the security central.

*“The elevator at the western entrance has been disabled somehow, over. I won’t be able to stop the trouble on the second floor. Requesting assistance to get these people out of this elevator soon.”* Tyler finished talking into the radio, but then he spoke to the others, and a voice replied over the radio affirming his request. *“Sorry people, the elevator just broke on us somehow, and in a couple minutes we’ll have to get you out of here.”*


*Alex- 1st Floor, Inside of “Subway”*

Fixating his attention to the television, Alex watched carefully as the young man closed his eyes and focused. He moved his hands from left to right, pointing at each of the figures he thought were human. After he finished, he opened his eyes and turned around, looking at the judges, who were all pale.

*“Oh my god…he got them all correct!”* One of the male judges said in shock.

Cheering and applause rose in the room as the audience got out of their seats, and several people came to the stage and began to hug the young man. As they stood there in that moment of euphoria and elation, things took an odd turn. The ground shook under their feet, and the lights in the large room went out.

A shriek was heard, and as the lights came back on, the people were previously hugging the young man were now screaming in terror at the sight of his clothes on the ground, with his body having vanished. As the people began to run in fear and confusion as all hell broke in that studio loose, the screen cut to the familiar “Technical Difficulties” signal, with a single tone following its arrival.


Sitting there in a fear and confusion of their own, the people inside of that Subway restaurant were dead silent. The only thing that broke the gut wrenching silence was the sound of Alex’s security radio:

*“All units, we have a suspected assault on the second floor, over.”*


Possible Outcomes:

1. Alex runs up to the second floor to deal with the assault.
2. Alex, as well as other people in the Subway, begin to scream in fear.
3. Everyone dies. Lol, this is NOT an option.

----------


## Techno

_Chapter 2: Apocalypse Now_

*Date:* January 1st, 2008
*Time:* 12:56 PM (EST)
*Location:* King Plaza Shopping Center, Brooklyn, NY
*Weather Outside:* 46.7 &#176;F, No Precipitation, and Mostly Cloudy

_“Out of the smoke locusts came down upon the earth and were given power like that of scorpions of the earth. They were told not to harm the grass of the earth or any plant or tree, but only those people who did not have the seal of God on their foreheads.”_ -Revelation 9:3-4

(Outcome #2 won.)

*Alex- 1st Floor, Inside of “Subway”*

*“What the hell just happened to him?”* One woman asked.

*“I don’t know, but I think we just missed the Rapture?”* A man replied.

*“Oh my god, does that mean…we’re all going to hell?”* An older man asked in fear.

*“I don’t want to go to hell! It’s not fair!”* A teenager replied.

*“I'm not going to hell! I’ve lived a decent life!”* A young woman shouted.

*“Yeah, me too! I’m not a bad person!”* Another man also shouted.

*“Everybody just shut up!”* Alex got up out of his seat.

The young security guard stood there in the middle of the Subway, his appearance giving away his inner emotions. With a pale face and white, trembling fists, Alex looked at the customers and employees as if he was the shepard to this lost flock. Before he could even say anything encouraging to the people, his radio went off. Screaming was heard up above the restaurant, and all of the people inside lifted their heads up at its echo. The voice on the radio did not speak in a complex and emotionless code, but rather in blatant English mixed with fear.

*“All units, get to the second floor right now! Something freaking weird is happening…Jesus Christ! Did that just move?”* The security guard’s voice went from fear to horror in that instant. *“W-what the hell?! Get the hell up here already! D-dead f-freaks are getting up and…they’re killing people!”*

Before the transmission even ended, people began to scream and run for the mall exit. Something they could not explain was happening on the upper level, but they didn’t want to remain and find out what it was.

*Numerous People- 1.5th Floor, The Elevator*

A piercing scream.

Everyone in the elevator shot their heads up instantly.

*“What the…?”* Brett muttered.

Tyler hadn’t heard that kind of scream in a long time; it reeked of terror. He only hoped that this wasn’t something involving guns.

*“All units, get to the second floor right now! Something freaking weird is happening…Jesus Christ! Did that just move? Wh-what the hell?! Get the hell up here already! D-dead f-freaks are getting up and…they’re killing people!”*

*“What did he say?”* Joni asked Tyler.

*“People are killing each other up there?”* Corey replied with a question.

*“Wait, did he just say that dead people are getting up?”* Rick added.

*“People, just calm down. Whatever's up there can’t hurt us.”* Tyler tried to alleviate their worries.

_At least, I hope not._

*Alex- 1st Floor, Escalator*

At the base of the automated staircase, Alex drew his gun from its holster, and began directing shoppers towards the exits.

*“All units attempt confine the threat to the upper level till law enforcement arrives, over.”* Alex spoke on his radio to his fellow officers. *“Seal all staircases, elevators, and escalators.”*

As the last of the shoppers ran down the stairs, they came down as well. Four angry shadows of their former selves, the attacking shoppers went to great lengths to bring down other people. One even leapt down the escalator to catch a young man, only to begin beating him with his bare hands and biting him beyond the point of drawing blood. Alex was terrified at this sight, and began firing at the monsters as they became visible at the top of the escalators.

Although not a perfect marksman, Alex managed to nick a few in the chest and arms, causing one to fall on his back and slowly die. He didn’t bother to give them a warning; they had already crossed the point of no return when in came to domestic violence. Firing the last rounds of his pistol, Alex placed it back in its holster. Alex stood at the bottom of escalator, grabbing hold of his pepper spray and handcuffs. He probably wouldn’t stop them all, but he sure as hell wouldn’t let get past him without a fight.

As an assaulter charged at him, Alex sprayed the stinging chemicals in their eyes, causing them to roar in pain and rage. The security guard then proceeded to run at the man, who was now busy holding his hands at his irritated eyes. Alex brought the cuffs to one of his wrists, and yanked it as hard as he could while running past him.

The sound of an angry man screaming as his shoulder was dislocated was not pleasant, but Alex had begun to reach a level of rage that was starting to rival their own. Spraying at the eyes of another attacker, Alex pulled the other side of handcuff to that man’s wrist. Locking the two attackers’ wrists together, Alex grabbed for his baton, and brought it up to the second man’s face.

However, the third assaulter came crashing into Alex, knocking him to the ground. As he tried to balance himself and get up, the young man looked past the three attackers, and saw the slain young man on the escalator come to his feet. The bite wounds on his neck and shoulders slowly healed, and he proceeded to run at the vulnerable Alex.

*“Oh my god…”* These were the last word Alex spoke before he began to scream in agony as the four monsters descended upon him.

*Numerous People- 1.5th Floor, The Elevator*

By this point the screaming of running shoppers was clearly audible to the group. Numerous gunshots were heard, which only fueled their desire to find an escape.

*“Help! Somebody get us out of here!”* Rick shouted as he banged on the walls of the elevator.

*“What the hell is happening out there?”* Brett asked.

*“Maybe we should call for help.”* Charlie suggested as she pulled out her Blackberry and began fiddling with the touch-screen.

*“There’s no need, police will be arriving in a few minutes.”* Tyler added in. *“We can just wait."*

*“Joni I’m scared.”* Suzy whimpered as she grabbed a hold of Joni.

*“Shh, it’s okay Suzy. Everything going to be fine.”* Joni soothed her cousin, wrapping her arms around Suzy.

*“And what if the police won’t hear us? How long will we wait in this elevator?”* Corey asked with a pessimistic tone of voice.

*“We use this.”* Tyler pressed a button on the side of his radio, only to hear a bizarre, static-like noise come from it. *“What the? Is this thing broken?”*

*"Great, now the radio's broken."* Corey replied. *"I hope that Blackberry of yours has a long battery life, cause if that dies too we are so screwed."*

As the noise rang and the others talked, Brett began to feel a bit nauseated. The ringing noise became louder to him, and his vision began to fail. Images began to flashed before his eyes, and he began to see glowing figures running around, as if he could see through the walls of the elevator and to the lower level of the mall. One however, seemed to be floating above the rest of them, and it looked as if it was facing towards the group in the elevator. Clenching his eyes shut, Brett began to feel as if his motor skills were failing as well, causing him to lose balance and eventually fall to his knees. Rick caught him as he fell his, lessening the impact.

*“Woah, you okay, man?”* Rick asked Brett, only to have his question returned with a blank stare. *“Dude, turn that thing off!”*

Tyler let go of the button, and Brett’s vision instantly returned to normal. He raised himself up, and looked at the others.

*“Yeah, I’m fine.”* Brett reassured them. *"I don't thing the radio's broken."*


Possible Outcomes:

1. Use the radio again. Seeing through walls might not be such a bad gimmick after all.
2. Wait for the police. It's better to play things safe than endanger your well-being.
3. Anybody up for a round of Russian Roulette? This is another joke option.

----------


## Techno

_Chapter 3: A Hairs Breadth_

*Date:* January 1st, 2008
*Time:* 1:03 PM (EST)
*Location:* King Plaza Shopping Center, Brooklyn, NY
*Weather Outside:* 46.5 °F, No Precipitation, and Mostly Cloudy 

*Numerous People- 1.5th Floor, The Elevator*

*What do you mean its not broken?* Tyler questioned with skepticism and curiosity. *Its making this weird whining noise, kid.*

*Just do it. Something weird happened when I heard that noise.* Brett slightly demanded.

*Yeah, you just fell and were about to pass out.* Rick asked.

*"Listen, I saw something weird right before I fell. It was like I could see through the wall."* Brett explained.

*"Are you sure you're fine?"* Corey inquired. *"That's some really crazy talk right there."*

*"Man, just turn on the damn radio!"* Brett shouted.

  With hesitation, Tyler pressed the power button on the side of the radio, not sure what hed hear. Very skeptical of Brett's claim, Tyler hoped thered actually be the static-ridden speech of law enforcement, trying to contact each other and informing them on the situation. With only their ears to gather information on the outside world, this rag-tag group of civilians could be stuck in this elevator for an indefinite period of time if they contact help.

 To make matters worse, this guy was here saying he could see through walls when some freaky static noise was playing. Maybe he had some condition or something that caused him to have hallucinations when certain frequencies were broadcast.

  Upon powering up the radio, the mediocre, typical static noise rang out from the speakers within the cubic radio. There was silence in the elevator for a brief moment, only to be broken by a gasp that escaped Charlies lips. She was staring at her Blackberry, with eyes that expressed confusion and bewilderment.  Luckily for Brett, their attention was diverted from his failure at proving he something akin to x-ray vision.

*What is it?* Joni inquired as she scooted closer to see what she was looking at.

  A news report was being played on the Blackberry, as the local news anchor Sarah Michel was reading a very odd report. Charlie turned up the volume so that the others could hear it as well.

*violent riot is breaking out across Brooklyn. Police are informing all citizens to stay indoors and lock the doors and windows. They have not issued a official report on the matter, but they expect thathold on.*

  Listening to her headset, Sarahs demeanor changed instantly. She began to look around the studio with disbelief, struggling to accept what she had just heard.

*Ladies and gentlemen of New York City, I have dire news. I have just received word that riots similar to that taking place in the Brooklyn Borough Area are currently happening in dozens of other cities nationwide. Some of these cities are: Los Angeles, California, Dallas, Texas, Jacksonville, Florida, and other densely populated cities. The President has already declared a National State of Emergency, and Federal Troops will most likely be dispatched to all the affected cities. Everyone, please stay in your homes!*

*I have to call mom and dad.* Brett reached for his cell phone and began dialing.

  After entering his house phone, all Brett received in turn was a dull tone signifying that the phone lines were busy. Joni, Charlie Tyler, and even Rick began dialing their respective house numbers in, only to realize the phone lines were busy.

*The service must be out. Shit like this always happens during emergencies.* Corey muttered in annoyance. *There goes our ticket out of here.*

*Whats going to happen to us then?* Susanne asked Joni, frightened.

*Look, all we can do is wait for the police to come. Theyre the only ones who can get* The elevator lights shut off interrupted Tylers reassurance speech, causing some of them to gasp in surprise.

  A similar sound began to echo throughout the mall, signaling that its power was being shut down. Fumbling his fingers across his belt, Tyler reached for his flashlight and flicked it on.

*Why did the power shut off?* Rick asked Tyler.

*Did the police do that?* Brett asked.

*I dont know.* Tyler honestly answered. *I cant get in contact with the main security anymore.*

*I dont hear any more screaming. Maybe the rioters moved on.* Corey added.

*Does that mean they dont know we were here?* Charlie asked uneasily.

  Pressing the power button on the radio, Tyler could tell no frequencies being used by officers nearby. That is, if even there were any officers nearby.

*If they dont come, how are we supposed to get out?* Joni asked.

*I dont know.* Tyler replied again.

*What do you mean you dont know? Youre a security guard!* Corey interrupted.

*Look, the cables to the freaking elevator have been cut!* Tyler pulled open the door to technical systems of the elevator, revealing the sliced wires. *I dont know how, but they are! That means this thing isnt going anywhere! The only way we are getting out is if someone gets us out, and like hell thats going to happen!*

  Silently standing, the strangers struggled to accept the truth. The fact that they survived a riot was comforting, but the dreadful thought of them possibly starving in the elevator overwhelmed any hope or thankfulness they had. Each of them stood there, unsure of what was going to happen to them.

  Then there was crying.

*Shh, its okay Susie.* Joni knelt down to hug her tear-jerking little cousin, trying to comfort her.

  The ominous sound of steel cables stretching echoed around them, only to be followed instantly clank and snap noise by sharp scraping. The elevator-turned-cage-of-death emanated a painful screech as it jerked a few feet down the elevator shaft. Their ground giving way, the civilians screamed and clawing at anything as they lost balance and fell.

  Sliding jaggedly downwards, the elevator began to give off sparks along its side, causing electric wires to burst inside. Being knocked to and fro as rag dolls, the strangers were slammed against the walls of the elevator with little mercy. Wrenching itself downwards again, the elevator came to a bizarre halt as it landed on an unknown mass below.

  Realizing the elevator had stopped falling, the others unsteadily climbed to their feet, as Tyler clambered for the flashlight and directed it at them.

*Is everyonealright?* Tyler called between deep breaths.

  Coughing and out of breath, Brett and Rick accounted for themselves.

*Were okay.* Charlie answered as she and Joni got on their feet.

  Quickly climbing to his feet, Corey looked at the roof of the elevator, seeing it riddled with burn marks. Taking a step back, he noticed that the slate floor of the elevator was cracked, but it was also bulging. Whatever the elevator landed on, it didnt seem like it was supposed to be there. As all of the survivors came to their feet, Tyler flashed the light around, checking to see if anyone was badly injured. Surprisingly, no one had anything beyond a big bruise.

  Before anyone could even open their mouth to speak, the elevator doors opened smoothly. Beyond its doors lied the silence and darkness of a deserted commercial center. Too frightened and shocked to move, the strangers stood in the elevator, unsure of what was happening. A garbled, monotone female voice rang from the speakers.

*Going up.*

*What the fuck? This thing doesnt even have power anymore!* Tyler exclaimed.

*Im getting the hell out of here!* Rick shouted as he rushed out.

*Rick! Wait!* Brett followed.

  Without even saying a word, Corey rushed out of the elevator.

  Tyler, Joni, Charlie, and Susanne all slowly exited the elevator. Pointing the cone of light into the emptiness, Tyler could make out a shadow of what this mall once was. Less than a half-hour ago this place was filled with people, going about their daily pattern. How could they all just disappear in a matter of minutes? What kind of riot could cause so many people to leave a location so fast, let alone occur nationwide simultaneously?

*Wait a minute, what are you all doing?* Charlie shouted into the dark.

*We need to find a way out of here!* Brett shouted back as he and Rick wandered the mall.

*We have to stick together!* Tyler replied. *If anything, well have safety in numbers!*

  The terrible sound of steel cables whirring and metal beams cracking and grating against each other caused a chill to go up everyones spine. The elevator instantly dropped down the shaft, making an earsplitting rumble upon impacting the base. Running forward, Tyler pulled Charlie, Joni, and Susanne away from the elevator.

*Thats it, Im never using an elevator again.* He muttered half-jokingly.


  Possible Outcomes: 

  1. Work together to find out what exactly happened here.
  2. Find the exits first and get the hell out of this freaky mall.
  3. Everyone does his or her own thing. Looting, bickering, and separation galore.

----------

